# Luftleitung durch BA Rohr



## Michael H (25. Juni 2017)

Morsche 

Was haltet ihr von der Technic .




_View: https://youtu.be/kglcM2rk-fI_


----------



## Zacky (25. Juni 2017)

Die Idee ist an sich ganz nett, sehe aber die gleichen Probleme wie der Blogger, wobei ich mein Hauptaugenmerk mehr auf die Rohrleitungen selbst richten würde, da ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass gerade Fadenalgen (sofern vorhanden) sich wunderbar um den Schlauch legen und irgendwann evtl. für eine ordentliche Verstopfung und/oder Flowbremse sorgen könnten. Der Schlauch ist in sich selbst verdreht und wird meiner Meinung nach auch nicht Luft-gefüllt ausschließlich gerade an der Rohrdecke kleben. Die Rohrquerschnittsverjüngen durch den 20 mm Schlauch sehe ich da nicht ganz so dramatisch. Der eine andere Grund wäre mir persönlich wichtiger.

Was den Ausströmer angeht, da würde ich - wenn denn dann - den Schlauch auch nicht irgendwo in den Teich hinein verlegen, sondern würde einfach den Bodenablaufdeckel - a) entweder zum Ausströmer umbauen oder - b) gleich einen Belüfterteller oben drauf setzen und die Luft in den Mittelsteg des BA einleiten.  Ob ein PVC-Rohr mit Abstandshaltern zum Boden luftgefüllt sauber am Boden bleibt, möchte ich mal anzweifeln. Ohne Fixierung am Teichgrund meiner Meinung nicht machbar. ~ wir reden hier ja in dem Fall, vom nachträglichen Nachrüsten ~


----------



## teichinteressent (25. Juni 2017)

Ich muß mir das Video nochmal langsam mit Ton anschauen.
Bis jetzt habe ich nur ein Dauerwerbesendung erkannt.


----------



## Michael H (25. Juni 2017)

Morsche
Die Idee an sich Gefällt mir ganz gut.  Da meine Rohr in einer Pumpekammer enden wäre das leicht umzusetzen. Zum reinigen würde ich dem Schlauch zu Not 1-2 mal im Sommer heraus ziehen .
 
Jetzt gehts nur darum wie und vor allem was auf dem Deckel zu befestigen ....
Würde einen 10 mm Schlauch nehmen mit eine V 30 dran .


----------



## troll20 (25. Juni 2017)

Wie tief waren doch gleich deine BA?


----------



## Zacky (25. Juni 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Zum reinigen würde ich dem Schlauch zu Not 1-2 mal im Sommer heraus ziehen .


...hier wird es dann aber auch wieder schwierig, denn wenn der Schlauch fest mit einem Ausströmer verbunden ist, wird's mit dem Rausziehen nicht so einfach.



Michael H schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts nur darum wie und vor allem was auf dem Deckel zu befestigen ....


Man könnte den Deckel einfach mittig, wo das Stegrohr drunter ist, an der Stelle einfach ganz fein lochen oder ein 40er Loch reinscheiden (50 ist meistens das Stegrohr drunter) und das Loch mit einem Stück EPDM-Folie überkleben. Die EPDM-Folie einfach mit einer Nadel oder Nähmaschine (a' la Mitch) fein perforieren.

Es gibt einige Varianten, aber die große Frage bleibt, wie den Schlauch mal rausziehen, wenn er am Ausströmer - welcher Art auch immer - befestigt ist.


----------



## teichinteressent (25. Juni 2017)

Wie bekomme ich an einem fertig angelegten Teich einen Schlauch durch den BA raus und befestige daran dann ein Ausströmer?

Das Einzige was machbar wäre, die Leitung vor dem Teich (wenn sie nicht gerade in 2m Tiefe liegt) aufmachen, einen Abzweig einbauen und dort den Luftschlauch raus führen.
Dann den Schlauch an den Punkt bringen und den Ausströmer irgendwo befestigen.

Warum soll ich gleich belüften? Beim Luftheber ist das hinfällig?


----------



## Michael H (25. Juni 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Wie tief waren doch gleich deine BA?


Hallo
Knapp 1,55 m



Zacky schrieb:


> ...hier wird es dann aber auch wieder schwierig, denn wenn der Schlauch fest mit einem Ausströmer verbunden ist, wird's mit dem Rausziehen nicht so einfach.
> 
> 
> Man könnte den Deckel einfach mittig, wo das Stegrohr drunter ist, an der Stelle einfach ganz fein lochen oder ein 40er Loch reinscheiden (50 ist meistens das Stegrohr drunter) und das Loch mit einem Stück EPDM-Folie überkleben. Die EPDM-Folie einfach mit einer Nadel oder Nähmaschine (a' la Mitch) fein perforieren.
> ...



Ok , da müsste man schon auf Tauchstation gehen um den Schlauch dran und wieder ab zu machen .
Denke im Sommer kein Problem .

Würde auch eher zu einer kleinen Belüfterplatte greifen und die halt Koi - Freundlich am Deckel befestigen .


----------



## Zacky (25. Juni 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich an einem fertig angelegten Teich einen Schlauch durch den BA raus und befestige daran dann ein Ausströmer?


Ich gehe jetzt nur nach den Aussagen aus dem Videoblog und gebe meine Bedenken bzw. Gedanken dazu. Den Schlauch kann man evtl. auch vom TF aus in die BA-Leitung einschieben und durchschieben bis sie am Bodenablauf wieder raus kommt. Ggf. macht man das Schlauchende, was man hinein schiebt zu und drückt dann etwas Luft ein, so dass der Schlauch nach oben getrieben wird, man dann einen Lüfterstein oder was auch immer dran pappelt und alles wieder in den Teich wirft und ggf. den Schlauch so lange wieder zurück zieht, bis der Ausströmer da liegt, wo man ihn haben will.



teichinteressent schrieb:


> Warum soll ich gleich belüften? Beim Luftheber ist das hinfällig?


...ich weiß nicht, ob der Teichbesitzer aus dem Blog einen Luftheber hat, aber er hat offensichtlich einen Luftschlauch durch die BA-Leitung geschoben. Es ging doch jetzt nur um die gedanklichen Möglichkeiten, ob es Sinn macht, ob es günstig ist, oder was Andere von der Idee aus dem Blog halten und was es evtl. für Alternativen gibt. Das hatte jetzt nix mit Lufthebern zu tun.



Michael H schrieb:


> Würde auch eher zu einer kleinen Belüfterplatte greifen


...das kann ja Jeder machen wie er will...  ...man könnte auch eine kleine 5 cm Lüftersteinkugel oben auf den Domdeckel legen und so mit einem kleinen Loch von 8 mm den Luftstutzen direkt in den Deckel stecken. Alles nur meine reine Gedankenspielerei...macht euch eigene Gedanken.


----------



## troll20 (25. Juni 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Knapp 1,55 m





Michael H schrieb:


> nehmen mit eine V 30 dran .


das wird dann aber mindestens eine V 60 sein müssen


----------



## Teich4You (25. Juni 2017)

Michael hast du nicht schon zwei LH im Teich für die Strömung?  Sollte doch massig reichen für Sauerstoff.


----------



## Michael H (25. Juni 2017)

Hallo



troll20 schrieb:


> das wird dann aber mindestens eine V 60 sein müssen


Ja wenn da nicht genug Luft kommen würde , könnte man immer noch aufstocken auf eine V 60 . Hätte auch wieder um die 13-15 m Schlauchlänge bis zu meinem Häuschen hinter dem Teich .



Teich4You schrieb:


> Michael hast du nicht schon zwei LH im Teich für die Strömung?  Sollte doch massig reichen für Sauerstoff.


Jap , müßte ja nicht zusammen laufen , könnte man ja immer Abwechseln .


----------



## teichinteressent (25. Juni 2017)

> Jap , müßte ja nicht zusammen laufen , könnte man ja immer Abwechseln .


Warum macht man so etwas?

Du glaubst wirklich, 15m schlabbriger Schlauch lassen sich schieben?
Ich habe nicht einmal 5m 1/2'' Gartenschlauch zum meinem BA bekommen. Gut, es sind zwei stärkere Kurven drin. Mit einer Abflußspirale bin ich durchgekommen.


----------



## Michael H (25. Juni 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Warum macht man so etwas?.


Hallo
Ganz einfach, weil ich es kann .


teichinteressent schrieb:


> Du glaubst wirklich, 15m schlabbriger Schlauch lassen sich schieben?
> Ich habe nicht einmal 5m 1/2'' Gartenschlauch zum meinem BA bekommen. Gut, es sind zwei stärkere Kurven drin. Mit einer Abflußspirale bin ich durchgekommen.


 
1. sind es nur 8 Meter BA Leitung. Der Rest geht ganz normal der Wand entlang.
2. glaub mir , den 9-12 mm Schlauch hab ich in nicht mal 1 Minute in der BA Leitung .
3. wenn ich noch nen Kamera Mann/Frau hab , zeig ich es dir .


----------



## samorai (25. Juni 2017)

Macht es euch nicht so schwer.
Kugel/ Platte verringern den Flow, TROPFSCHLAUCH, wäre das richtige, da wo Wasser durchgeführt wird geht auch Luft durch, wie das Blasenbild aussehen würde müsste man ausprobieren.
Die Befestigung am Domdeckel sollte ein Kabelbindern sein.
Den Luftschlauch könnte man mit einem Rendelschlauch etwas tarnen.
Gereinigt wird mit Rohrreinigungsdüse/Schlauch von Kärcher, die würde sicher an dem Tropfschlauch vorbei gehen.


----------



## Michael H (28. Juni 2017)

Hallo
So , der Japanische Belüfterschlauch wär schon mal da ....


----------



## Michael H (29. Juni 2017)

Hallo

Zur Zeit ist es wie Weihnachten, jeden Tag gibt es Geschenke .
Brauch jetzt noch eine Handvoll Edelstahl Schrauben und Zeit . 
Dann könnte es losgehen....


----------



## Teich4You (29. Juni 2017)

Kartons habe ich das ganze Caport voll Micha.
Wir wollen Ergebnisse sehen


----------



## Michael H (30. Juni 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Kartons habe ich das ganze Caport voll Micha.
> Wir wollen Ergebnisse sehen


Morsche
Langsam , bin ja auch nicht mehr der jüngste .....
Erst mal alle Materialien zusammen suchen/kaufen ....

In deine vielen Karton's steckste immer schön was rein für den Teich / Garten , und schickst mir jeden Tag einen . Dann kann das so weitergehn mit Weihnachten bei mir .


----------



## Michael H (30. Juni 2017)

Hallo

Ich muß sagen bei 24 Grad Luft und 22 Grad Wassertemperatur ist das Wasser gefühlte 2 cm Kalt .
Was mich wundert das der BA im inneren fast keine Verschmutzung zeig nach guten 3 Jahren .
      
Das schöne ist , ich darf später noch mal rein ins Wasser ...


----------



## DbSam (30. Juni 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> bei 24 Grad Luft und 22 Grad Wassertemperatur ist das Wasser gefühlte 2 cm Kalt .


Alter Aufschneider, jetzt übertreibst Du aber mächtig. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Michael H (30. Juni 2017)

Hallo
Und weiter gehts mit Bildern....


----------



## Michael H (30. Juni 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> Alter Aufschneider, jetzt übertreibst Du aber mächtig.
> 
> 
> Gruß Carsten


Stimmt , bin Elektriker. Es war nur 1 cm kalt ....


----------



## Alfii147 (30. Juni 2017)

Mal sehen, wie es am Schluss aussieht! 

Das unter dem BA, keine Algen sind, ist ja klar.
Kein Licht..


----------



## Michael H (30. Juni 2017)

Hallo
Hier die Lösung wie man den Schlauch durch das BA Rohr bekommt ...
 
Ein alter Flaschen Verschluss und ein Stück Schnur , der Rest macht das Wasser .

In einer Halben Stunde gibt es das Ergebnis in Bilder'n . Muß auf einen Kollegen warten . BA aufsetzen und gleichzeitig am Schlauch ziehen funktioniert alleine nicht ....

Schon klar das da kein Licht ist , das es da unten drin aber so Sauber ist hät ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## mitch (30. Juni 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> BA aufsetzen und gleichzeitig am Schlauch ziehen funktioniert alleine nicht ....


wie, geht ned gibt's ned - du kannst doch an der Schnur ziehen


----------



## Michael H (30. Juni 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> wie, geht ned gibt's ned - du kannst doch an der Schnur ziehen


Doch gibt es leider ..... 
Schlauch ist ja schon drin .
BA etwa 1,55 m tief und der Schlauch kommt da hinter auf dem Weg wo das Styropor liegt raus .

Ach ja , und zu Regnen fäng's auch gerade an ...


----------



## Mushi (30. Juni 2017)

Irgendwas in den BA zu tun ist Murks.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Michael H (30. Juni 2017)

Hallo
BA Belüftung läuft erst mal . Morgen noch den Luftschlauch richtig verlegen und noch eine V 60 bestellen. Hab noch einen Osaga LK 60 , die schafft es aber nicht . 
  
Video kommt später...


----------



## Alfii147 (30. Juni 2017)

Die V60 hat doch auch nicht mehr Leistung als die V60.. ?
Gab es von Frank vor kurzem auch einen Test zu, hat sie nicht gut abgeschnitten..

Würde gleich zu sowas greifen:
Da kommt Luft an.

http://www.bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/Angebote/Thomas-Kompressor-AP-60N.html
http://www.bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/Angebote/Thomas-Kompressor-AP-40.html

Hier mal das Video dazu: 



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvCGtDS3ky0&feature=youtu.be_


----------



## Zacky (30. Juni 2017)

Osaga LK 60 ist ein ölfreier Kolbenkompressor und die V 60 ist ein Membrankompressor. Membrankompressoren bringen die Luft mehr in die Tiefe.

Die Alternativen Thomas oder Secoh sind natürlich im Vergleich bedeutend besser, aber leider auch doppelt so teuer.


----------



## Teich4You (30. Juni 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Ich muß sagen bei 24 Grad Luft und 22 Grad Wassertemperatur ist das Wasser gefühlte 2 cm Kalt .



Mumumumu


----------



## Michael H (30. Juni 2017)

Hallo

Und hier das Video zur Heutigen Aktion .....




_View: https://youtu.be/Avp-caCEZ2M_


----------



## Michael H (3. Juli 2017)

Hallo
Der Nachteil an dem ganzen Spiel ist , das sobald die BA Lüftung an ist , man durch die ganze Wasserbewegung die Koi nicht mehr richtig sieht .
  
Aber das Problem lös ich auch noch ....


----------



## Zacky (3. Juli 2017)

Es würde ja reichen, wenn Du diese zusätzliche Belüftung nur zu den Sauerstoff-armen Zeiten anschaltest oder generell nur zeitweise zusteuerst.


----------



## Mushi (3. Juli 2017)

Eine Teichbelüftung erfolgt sinnvollerweise an der Oberfläche bei 50 cm Tiefe. Durch die entstehende Oberflächenbewegung wird der natürliche Gasaustausch angeregt und eine Übersättigung ist ausgeschlossen.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Michael H (31. Juli 2017)

_View: https://youtu.be/FKKfG1OByVo_


----------



## samorai (31. Juli 2017)

Wenn ich mir all diesen “ Hick - Hack“ anschaue um eine vernünftige Belüftung im Teich ( kleine Blasen große Blasen), dann muss ich fast sagen,das die alte Springbrunnen -Pumpe noch das beste ist.


----------



## Teich4You (31. Juli 2017)

Ich kann das Thema nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## samorai (31. Juli 2017)

Warum nicht Florian?
Du arbeitest doch auch mit LH's, da stellt sich doch die selbe Frage.
Wie viel Stickstoff bringt der LH in Filtern oder Teich .....Gegenanzeige dazu ist der Ozon-Filter.


----------



## Teich4You (31. Juli 2017)

Solange die Fische gesund sind, gut fressen und nix haben mache ich mir darüber keine Gedanken.


----------



## mitch (31. Juli 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Wie viel Stickstoff bringt der LH in Filtern oder Teich


feine / grobe Bläschen machen den Unterschied,

beim LH sind die groben besser zum heben, sollte also auch weniger/kein N im Wasser gelöst werden


----------



## Mushi (1. Aug. 2017)

Bingo


----------



## mitch (1. Aug. 2017)

... ist doch nix neues


----------



## troll20 (1. Aug. 2017)

Mushi schrieb:


> Bingo



Und wenn kann das überschüssige Gas in Ruhe ausgasen, bevor es zu den Fischen kommt.
Und wenn man dann noch eine LH hat der nicht so tief einbläst .....
Aber das ist ja ein anderes Thema


----------



## mitch (1. Aug. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und wenn man dann noch eine LH hat der nicht so tief einbläst .....


der war gut - weniger ist manchmal mehr


----------



## Teich4You (1. Aug. 2017)

Genau darum mache ich mir keinen Kopp.


----------



## samorai (3. Aug. 2017)

Komm si komm Sa.
Kann mich erinnern damit extra mit einem 1 mm Bohrer gebohrt wurde um ein feineres Blasenbild der Druckdose zu erreichen, ist das jetzt passee ?


----------



## ThorstenC (3. Aug. 2017)

Macht Euch wegen dem LH keinen Kopf.
Da ist das Risko einer Gasübersättigung gering.

Stärker sollen sich da ja Nebenluft ziehende Motorpümpchen oder auch die hinter belüfteten Biokammern eingebauten Pumpen auswirken.

Ein Grund mehr die Pumpen nach mech. Filter und vor Bio einzubauen....neben dem Risiko der Karvitation...da wundern sich die Leute immer wieder über Geräusche an teuren Pumpen...

Bisher....wurde dazu heiß diskutiert im koi-gelhaar.
Bisher ohne Messwerte....aber mit den Beobachtungen, das bei Abschalten der jap. feinperligen Belüfterschläuche es den Fischen wieder gut ging.

Vielleicht kommen da noch irgendwann Messwerte der Spezies.

Belüftet also nicht zuviel...des Guten.
Im Teich würde es mich auch optisch stören...das sage ich vielleicht nur, weil ich damals ebenso die Luftleitung vergessen habe imTeich.


----------



## mitch (3. Aug. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> ist das jetzt passee ?


nein



Michael H schrieb:


> So , der Japanische Belüfterschlauch wär schon mal da ....


diese machen seeeehr kleine Luftblasen, so lösen sich die Gase sehr leicht im Wasser.
Diese kleinen Luftblasen taugen aber nicht für den LH

such mal bei google nach: microbubbles


----------



## Michael H (18. Apr. 2018)

Hallo

Meine Eigenbau BA Belüftung hat den Winter auch gut überstanden , darf nun wieder ihre Dienste verrichten .




_View: https://youtu.be/ejI3wulPBr8_


----------

